# Audio CD - Titel auf Festplatte speichern



## thomas.g (12. Jul 2005)

Hi,

ich arbeite mit JMF um einen Media Player zu entwickeln.
Jetzt möchte ich eine Rip Funktion einbauen, allerdings bietet JMF keine solcher Funktionen die .cda Files Rippen kann.
Möglich ist es aber mit JNI.
Ich kann zwar JNI und ein wenig C++, doch für solche Funktion habe ich keine Ahnung, wie das geht.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand eine C Klasse per E-Mail (thomas.guettinger@aon.at) senden würde die das kann. (wenn möglich eine sehr sehr einfach geschrieben Klasse, dass ich das auch verstehen kann)

Herzlichen Dank
Thomas Güttinger


----------



## Bert Brenner (12. Jul 2005)

Ich würd schaun ob es nicht irgendwelche Kommandozeilentools gibt die das können. Wenn die Open Source sind kannst du ja auch mal nachschaun wie das unter der Haube so funktioniert


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jul 2005)

*verschoben*


----------

